# (Female) Body Shape Calculator



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

You will need a measuring tape for this one!
Calculate Your Body Shape


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Your body type is: Hourglass
Lucky you! You have the Hourglass body type that most women strive for. Your bust and hips are well balanced and you have a beautifully defined waist. Your have gently rounded shoulders that align nicely with your hips. Your waist is obvious and gracefully curves out to your hips. You most likely have a rounded bottom and beautiful side as well as front profile. Your upper body is proportionate in length to your legs which are shapely. From top to bottom, you are a picture of harmony and balance.


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

Your body type is: *Top Hourglass*
As a Top Hourglass Body Type, you have a beautifully defined waist and bust that is larger than your hips. You have gently rounded shoulders that align nicely with your hips. Your waist is obvious and gracefully curves out to your hips. You most likely have a rounded bottom and beautiful side as well as front profile. Your upper body is proportionate in length to your legs which are shapely.

How to Dress a Top Hourglass Body Shape
The key to dressing a Top Hourglass body type is to balance your lower body with your ample bust while accentuating your enviable waist. This is achieved by selecting clothing cuts that will fill out your lower half. You have great legs so feel free to play with skirt lengths.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

pear body shape
Rollover to enlarge

Your body type is: Pear
As a Pear Body type (sometimes called triangle), your hips are larger than your bust and you have a nicely defined waist. You have an elegant neck and proportionately slim arms and shoulders. You first gain weight in your bottom and legs followed by your tummy and upper body. Your waist is your best asset so don’t be afraid to show it off.


I already knew this ~ I thought it would be different.

My hips are stupid, even at my lowest weight my hips only went down 2 inches. Feck u hips.


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

Gossip Goat said:


> pear body shape
> Rollover to enlarge
> 
> Your body type is: Pear
> ...


I think pear shapes are unbelievably hot. :blushed:


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

Your body type is: Pear

As a Pear Body type (sometimes called triangle), your hips are larger than your bust and you have a nicely defined waist. You have an elegant neck and proportionately slim arms and shoulders. You first gain weight in your bottom and legs flowed by your tummy and upper body. Your waist is your best asset so don’t be afraid to show it off.
How to Dress a Pear Body Shape

The key to dressing a pear body type is to enhance and add volume (or the illusion of volume) to your upper body while emphasizing your waist and de-emphasizing your lower body to create a balanced, hourglass appearance. Create the most curvaceous effect by mixing and matching our suggested separates.

Arguably one of the better body fruits.


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

Your body type is: Top HourglassAs a Top Hourglass Body Type, you have a beautifully defined waist and bust that is larger than your hips. You have gently rounded shoulders that align nicely with your hips. Your waist is obvious and gracefully curves out to your hips. You most likely have a rounded bottom and beautiful side as well as front profile. Your upper body is proportionate in length to your legs which are shapely.
How to Dress a Top Hourglass Body ShapeThe key to dressing a Top Hourglass body type is to balance your lower body with your ample bust while accentuating your enviable waist. This is achieved by selecting clothing cuts that will fill out your lower half. You have great legs so feel free to play with skirt lengths. Please click on the thumbnails below to learn more about how to dress an Top Hourglass body type.

I find I do gain more upper body weight with the whole muffin top over the jeans during those not so fit segments of my lazy life. I'm no skinny mini and I like icecream, chocolate, and cheese -and it shows- but I also stay away from synthetic foods and eat mostly organic. Nigella Lawson I think is pretty. If I was to choose a body type, I'd choose hers.


----------



## phantom_ecstasy (Jul 24, 2012)

Your body type is: Pear As a Pear Body type (sometimes called triangle), your hips are larger than your bust and you have a nicely defined waist. You have an elegant neck and proportionately slim arms and shoulders. You first gain weight in your bottom and legs flowed by your tummy and upper body. Your waist is your best asset so don’t be afraid to show it off.

I'm not really a pear though, more like a rectangle. I wish I was a pear or hourglass


----------



## leafling (Dec 15, 2011)

I think I did this right? 

Your body type is: Pear As a Pear Body type (sometimes called triangle), your hips are larger than your bust and you have a nicely defined waist. You have an elegant neck and proportionately slim arms and shoulders. You first gain weight in your bottom and legs flowed by your tummy and upper body. Your waist is your best asset so don’t be afraid to show it off.
How to Dress a Pear Body Shape The key to dressing a pear body type is to enhance and add volume (or the illusion of volume) to your upper body while emphasizing your waist and de-emphasizing your lower body to create a balanced, hourglass appearance. Create the most curvaceous effect by mixing and matching our suggested separates.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

*Your body type is: Straight*

You have the most common body type. Over 45% of American women have a Straight body shape (sometimes called rectangle or ruler). This means that your hips and bust are balanced and your waist is not very defined. You probably have a bottom that is more flat than round. You tend to gain weight in your torso first and then your upper thighs and arms. Your lower legs are always shapely and one of your best assets.
*How to Dress a Straight Body Shape*

The key to dressing a Straight body type is to proportionally dress the top and bottom of your body while enhancing your waist. If you are comfortable doing so, you can wear form fitting clothing (such as a tube-type dress) and create a waist by adding a wide, dark belt. However, to create a more curvaceous effect add volume (or the illusion of volume) proportionally to your upper and lower body by mixing and matching suggested separates.

*I deny having a flat butt, lol.*


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Rollover to enlarge
Your body type is: HourglassLucky you! You have the Hourglass body type that most women strive for. Your bust and hips are well balanced and you have a beautifully defined waist. Your have gently rounded shoulders that align nicely with your hips. Your waist is obvious and gracefully curves out to your hips. You most likely have a rounded bottom and beautiful side as well as front profile. Your upper body is proportionate in length to your legs which are shapely. From top to bottom, you are a picture of harmony and balance.
How to Dress an Hourglass Body ShapeThe key to dressing an Hourglass body type is to proportionally dress the top and bottom of your body while accentuating your waist. Wide belts over shirts and dresses are a great way to show off your waist. You can create an even more curvaceous effect by proportionally adding a bit of volume to your upper and lower body, but always try to maintain balance since it is your best asset. You have great legs so feel free to play with skirt lengths. Please rollover the thumbnails below to learn more about how to dress an Hourglass body type.

I am also petite!!


----------



## Rice (Apr 27, 2014)

*Your body type is: Pear*

As a Pear Body type (sometimes called triangle), your hips are larger than your bust and you have a nicely defined waist. You have an elegant neck and proportionately slim arms and shoulders. You first gain weight in your bottom and legs flowed by your tummy and upper body. Your waist is your best asset so don’t be afraid to show it off.


----------



## Kyora (Mar 17, 2013)

Your body type is: HourglassLucky you! You have the Hourglass body type that most women strive for. Your bust and hips are well balanced and you have a beautifully defined waist. Your have gently rounded shoulders that align nicely with your hips. Your waist is obvious and gracefully curves out to your hips. You most likely have a rounded bottom and beautiful side as well as front profile. Your upper body is proportionate in length to your legs which are shapely. From top to bottom, you are a picture of harmony and balance.
How to Dress an Hourglass Body ShapeThe key to dressing an Hourglass body type is to proportionally dress the top and bottom of your body while accentuating your waist. Wide belts over shirts and dresses are a great way to show off your waist. You can create an even more curvaceous effect by proportionally adding a bit of volume to your upper and lower body, but always try to maintain balance since it is your best asset. You have great legs so feel free to play with skirt lengths. Please rollover the thumbnails below to learn more about how to dress an Hourglass body type.

hum... yes and no x) I've got something called love handles so there is no way I can dress up like they want me to...


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Spoon?


----------



## ElliCat (May 4, 2014)

*Your body type is: Hourglass
*
Lucky you! You have the Hourglass body type that most women strive for. Your bust and hips are well balanced and you have a beautifully defined waist. Your have gently rounded shoulders that align nicely with your hips. Your waist is obvious and gracefully curves out to your hips. You most likely have a rounded bottom and beautiful side as well as front profile. Your upper body is proportionate in length to your legs which are shapely. From top to bottom, you are a picture of harmony and balance.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Ha! This one almost gave me pear but l was honest about the fat in my lower abdomen and upper hips. l've never seen that distinction made before

*Your body type is: Spoon
*

*As a Spoon Body type (sometimes called figure 8), your hips are larger than your bust and you have a defined waist. Your hips have a “shelf” appearance, you are prone to gaining weight in your tummy and have a tendency towards love-handles. While you may gain weight in your upper thighs and upper arms, your lower legs and arms are shapely and your best assets.*

Spoon ====>









Pear =====>









l fit sooome of this, interesting

http://forum.lowcarber.org/archive/index.php/t-10948.html


----------



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

I have a 25 inch waist and it told me I have a large tummy. Wtf. This thing is rigged.


----------



## shakti (Oct 10, 2012)

Your body type is: Unavailable

A very small percentage of women do not fall into any of the 8 body type categories. We are sorry that we cannot match your body type at this time. Please visit our Main Body Shapes page and find the description that most closely matches your body shape to find fashion advice that will help you learn how to dress your body shape.



Ahhh, yeah, the sexiest body type -the unavailable one! LOL


----------



## The Chameleon (May 23, 2014)

*Your body type is: Pear*
As a Pear Body type (sometimes called triangle), your hips are larger than your bust and you have a nicely defined waist. You have an elegant neck and proportionately slim arms and shoulders. You first gain weight in your bottom and legs flowed by your tummy and upper body. Your waist is your best asset so don’t be afraid to show it off.

*How to Dress a Pear Body Shape*

The key to dressing a pear body type is to enhance and add volume (or the illusion of volume) to your upper body while emphasizing your waist and de-emphasizing your lower body to create a balanced, hourglass appearance. Create the most curvaceous effect by mixing and matching our suggested separates.

_Fuck this shit! I don't need to create a fucking "hourglass appearance", why the fuck do they act like it's the holy grail of everything? I don't need your shit-tier suggestions telling me not to wear my shorts with lace on the pockets because it makes me look like my body type is "pear shaped". The calculator itself is accurate, but they play it like you need to have an hourglass figure to look good._


----------



## Ephemerald (Aug 27, 2011)

*Your body type is: Top Hourglass*

Eh. I was bored. I fabricated my measuring tape to look like a C cup. 50" 40" 44"

. . . What. Don't judge!


----------

